# New tank decoration made water cloudy. What to do?



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

I got a new tank decoration for my newts tank (from petsmart fish department, it's made to go in an aquarium). I *believe* it is made of polyresin, and had no special instructions on the tag of how to prepare it to put in the tank besides to rinse with warm water (which I did). Now it has clouded up the water. I keep the 10 gallon tank about 1/2 full and ALWAYS use purified jugs of water for water changes. What I'm wondering is should I just continue doing regular weekly 20% water changes (and will it ever clear up) or drain it, clean everything and put all new water in? 

This is the ornament-
Top Fin® Holey Rock Aquarium Ornament | Ornaments | PetSmart
It kind of pisses me off because I had a fake reef ornament that fell apart after only a few months. I thought something as plain and simple as this rock cave couldn't *possibly* cause me problems Now my tank looks like I haven't cleaned it in a few years...


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

i would look to do a largish water change personally. is there any sort of filtration on the tank?


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

frogworlduk said:


> i would look to do a largish water change personally. is there any sort of filtration on the tank?


I have a Tetra Whisper 10i internal filter. The cloudiness happened over about 48 hours after the new decoration went in and the filter has been running the whole time. I have about 5 gallons in the tank (about 1/2 full), so about how much would you suggest changing out? I normally change out 1gallon/week.


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

i would look to change a third or so every few days. also ensure that the filter pad in the tetra whisper is clean. Obviously clean with the tank water to keep the good bacteria. you could also try adding some extra fine filter media to the filter to try and catch the small particles.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

If it was me I`d take it back to the shop for a refund, or a swap for a nice piece of bogwood.
There is no way of knowing what is being leeched into the water.
It certainly has my alarm bells ringing loud.


Mike


----------

